# New Fancy pigeon Auction



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

I just started a new Pigeon Auction site www.Fancypigeonauction.com
Hope you will give it a try If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
*No Sign Up Fee's *
*No Auction Listing Fee's Thru March 31 2014 
No Credit Card Required **
6 Free NPA Bands for the first 50 Auction Listings you choose the size*


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

it looks like a nice site and its all free. Nice job Lou-we sure need a good site for our fancy breeds. Thank You


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*other auction site*

Any idea what happened to the other auction site?


----------



## salicia (May 17, 2010)

i get error 404 for that new fancy pigeon auction. WHERE DID IT GET TO ALREADY?


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*auction site*

should be up in a hour 330 pm eastern time


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

i get error 404 what to do now ?


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Auction site*

Hi the site is back up and running 

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------

